# Withdrawal from Celexa - ugh!



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Waa! Waa! Waa!







My doctor has decided after nearly a year on Celexa that it isn't working as well as it should and its time for a change.I have to admit I was a little hesistant after all my bowel monster has been well and truly asleep for a good period of time and I wasn't that keen on risking waking the beast up again.Well today is my fourth day of withdrawal from Celexa and maybe its the mind armies or maybe its coincidence but Waa!







my bowel has been a little bugger since the moment I stopped taking the Celexa. its been back to the old days of waking me up at night with sweats and pain...so I'm a bit miffed.







Has anyone else had experience of withdrawal from SSRI's? did your bowel act up again for awhile? I'm desperately hoping this is temporary and that it wasn't the Celexa that kept my gut in good order - when I thought it was the hypnotherapy...arghhhh!Clair


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

ARGHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhh! SOrry Clair, i felt like screaming for you.Hopefully it is just temporary. Its probably just a shock to it to suddenly not have a load of Celexa to help it.Hope your ok. Will email or ring soon.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Clair, I can't say about Celexa, having never been on it, that generally after taking some of these meds it takes your body a while to adjust itself. I have been on Paxil and Zoloft, and remember going through changes as I withdrew, so it's not unusual.I'm sure someone here will have info on Celexa for you.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, getting off the meds can disrupt the serotonin gut connection or some can help the same connection. Either way it will be valuable for yoou to know. It may take a couple weeks for the chemicals in your body to adjust to the withdrawal. Personally I would be listening back to the HT while your doing this, start at side two and just go with the schedule and listen. This may help you and may help to regulate things better in the long run.I am sure it was in part a combination of both that was probably keeping your gut and brain in check. Although the HT works on a more rounded approach to IBS then antidepressants do.So you know I was there on the prozac route and have been off that for over almost ten years I believe and am doing very well without it just using the HT, just my experience and to let you know it can be done. But with prozac withdrawal I had some increased IBS symptoms for sure, both mental and physical. It dirupted my sleep when I quite among other things. Although it disrupted my sleep off and on while taking it also. I went up and down with that drug likke a rollercoaster, although I felt mind numb through the ride.I also believe some of this is relying on yourself and the positive thinking and positive impact you can make upon yourself and your health and really trusting in that and yourself.Its going to take a bit however. You also started a new one yes and your adjusting to that one also.I also had some unpleasnat experiences with quitting the valium, but adjusted and am better in the long run without it and less likely to abuse it.Hope you start feeling better soon and let us know if we can help in anyway, but its a matter at the moment of adjusting and then seeing where your at.


----------

